# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  New Domains pointed at Anxiety Space

## Total Eclipse

Hello!

I wanted to make an announcement that: Anxietyzone.com Anxietyzone.net Anxietyzone.org are apart of Anxiety Space and directed at anxietyspace.com (so if you type any of those names you’ll end up here). 

I know there is a group of people here that migrated here from Anxiety Zone once the site closed down (I myself was a member). We felt the domain name was appropriate to point to Anxiety Space — so that all of our old friends might be able to find us  ::):  

But to be clear for transparency / reference  (or if this is indexed on Google) Gray Goose isn’ apart of the Administration or Staff of this website. The domain was purchased as an action (as it was let expired).

Also as an anonymous “shout out” (member didn’t want to be named bombed) the AZ domains was donated to us  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

:Celebrate:

----------


## Cuchculan

Where does that leave AZ in search engines? As the site has been gone for a few years. Thus removed from search engines. I would imagine if anybody was looking for AZ again they would be looking for a page. As in I could not see them write the address in their address bar. because they know the site is gone. How is all this meant to work? Great that you have the domain names. Nice of the person to donate them to you. Just with AZ been gone so long, I am curious as to how people are meant to find us. Be it old AZ members or even new people. Be good to use the name in some capacity. Just to get it back out there.

----------


## PinkButterfly

When I typed in Anxietyzone it took me to Mibbit so I went there and there was a anxiety zone chatroom I was alone in there and did chat to myself lol but then I logged out. Mibbit was used a lot but not anymore. 

Glad this site has the rights to the anxiety zone site now and it was very sweet of that Person who helped out getting it here!!  ::):

----------


## Ironman

Wow - pretty neat!

 :boogie:   :boogie:   :boogie:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Where does that leave AZ in search engines? As the site has been gone for a few years. Thus removed from search engines. I would imagine if anybody was looking for AZ again they would be looking for a page. As in I could not see them write the address in their address bar. because they know the site is gone. How is all this meant to work? Great that you have the domain names. Nice of the person to donate them to you. Just with AZ been gone so long, I am curious as to how people are meant to find us. Be it old AZ members or even new people. Be good to use the name in some capacity. Just to get it back out there.



I think there will be use for it as we switch to the new platform. The pointing to the domain has seemed to bring a few people back to the site as we're now getting 40ish members logged in a day -- where before it was 20  ::):  It'll take time, there are still many threads (asked montly) of people (even as of last month) what happened to AnxietyZone. So, people are still looking and missing their friends. Hopefully, we grow into a loving and caring, accepting, of all disorders community.  ::):  New and old will join in! It'll be pretty exciting to see happen!

----------

